# OS Detecter



## Darwin (Dec 2, 2008)

Script for detect OS on remote server

Download here


----------



## Alt (Dec 2, 2008)

nmap ?


----------



## Darwin (Dec 2, 2008)

netcat


----------



## dh (Dec 2, 2008)

I think he wondered why such tool is needed, because there already is nmap which does OS detection. Probing for http headers/ftp server banners is far from conclusive and may be proxied from other servers with different operating systems.

Anyway - your program has possibly destructive behaviour, since it overwrites files in users home directory without checking. Same goes for installer.


----------



## Darwin (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, but nmap not always speaks what OS on the computer


----------



## jleal2003 (Dec 9, 2008)

nmap or nessus


----------

